# out of state ATV dealers TAXES?



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

looking out of state for a 2019 clearance Polaris ranger, do you still have to pay taxes when buying out of state?


----------



## tmd11111 (Mar 25, 2019)

Only if you plan on titling it.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought my 08 rhino from Abernathys in Tennessee, title was sent to me and that was it.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

It's only $32 to title it. I bought my XP1K from Shoals and titled it. It's an off-road vehicle therefore no sales tax, just a title fee.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Just an update as of March 1st even if you buy out of state Texas is charging use tax if you want the title...lame


----------

